# Empty Juice Bottles



## Hardtail1969 (19/1/17)

Hi, was wondering, who has a lot of empty juice bottles?

And would you be willing to sell or recycle them?

Or do you just throw them away?


----------



## Anneries (19/1/17)

I have a closet full of empty bottles. Until I find out what to do with them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stosta (19/1/17)

I'm a little worse...

I have to keep all my juice bottles, and since it would be silly to keep an empty bottle, I leave about 5mls of juice in them just so I can keep them

Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (19/1/17)

@Anneries + stosta, how many bottles are we talking about? Wanna sell them to me?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (19/1/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> @Anneries + stosta, how many bottles are we talking about? Wanna sell them to me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


I'm strangely attached to mine. Are they for DIY? Not long ago I ordered a bunch of empty ones for juice decanting (a strange order seeing as I don't DIY) and they have served me well. Anything second-hand retains the flavour, I have found even glass bottles don't clean properly.


----------



## Anneries (20/1/17)

@Hardtail1969 I would have loved to sell the bottles I *had *in the region of about 36, 30ml glass bottles, was 4 months' worth of collecting. But apparently the kids nanny/our domestic decided it was time to recycle them. I am sure, she meant well, so she put it in the transparent bag in our recycling bin and it was gone before I got home yesterday. So now I have another shelf in my closet open to start a new collection.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (20/1/17)

Stosta said:


> I'm a little worse...
> 
> I have to keep all my juice bottles, and since it would be silly to keep an empty bottle, I leave about 5mls of juice in them just so I can keep them



I know a good shrink. You need help my friend

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RichJB (20/1/17)

@Hardtail1969, seeing as you're willing to buy second-hand bottles and pay for courier, why not just buy virgin bottles from vendors? Geoff from Clyrolinx sells 100ml amber bottles at R4 a pop (screw cap), R7 if you want a 30ml amber with a dropper. If you don't want the hassle of ordering online and courier, just pop into a West Pack Lifestyle. They have a large range of amber bottles, 10ml up to 100ml and higher, at crazy low prices. I can't remember exactly but I think I got packs of 6x50ml or 6x25ml amber bottles for R35 or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (20/1/17)

Thanks! Will check it

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Idiot (21/1/17)

There's just some special about collecting the empty juice bottles with the label still on etc

Yes help needed

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Martin_tu (19/2/17)

I'm dumping a few score unused, brand new 50 ml clear glass bottles (with pipettes) if anyone wants them. I'm in Birchacres; Kempton and not interested in delivering or couriering, sorry. 

R4.20 each, selling them rather in batches of 10. Pic attached.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

